# Lamenters 5th Company



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Mr.Malevolent's Lamenters 5th Company W.I.P.​

Hey everyone.
Always been a huge Blood Angels fan, especially of the doomed Lamenters and with the release of the new Citadel paint range I decided to have a go at painting some up (and hopefully sticking with them, damned hobby ADD).
I've never been a fan of Mustard-esque Lamenters and went with a brighter "in your face" yellow.
Hope you like them so far.

_The test Marine_



Still have to tidy up the lenses and the OSL _AND_ some small screw ups here and there.

_ The other Marines_



Just missing the Sergeant and the Meltagunner.

Should have the whole squad + a Razorback done pretty soon.
I've decided to change their bases as I'm not happy with the metal decking.
Also expect some pics of my first Furioso Dread soon as well!
Thanks for looking.
Cheers!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

While that yellow isn't to my taste for Lamenters it is brilliantly done! Yellow is such a bitch to paint and you've really excelled yourself here. The checks as well are very well done.

Looking forward to seeing more of this!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well done Sir.

The yellows, as most everyone who painted yellow, are nicely done mate. Very smooth and the bleached bone??? highlights look super.

Keep up the great work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

huh wasnt the lamenters part of the succesionist forces under the command of the tyrant of badab, Huron Lugft?

but if they are part of the blood angels legion thingy why were they with the astral claws against the loyalist scum?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweet mate love the test marine, looking forward to seeing more, and I'm jealous of those checks.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

After painting lamenters myself I know they are a bitch to paint, But these look fantastic! Good work!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i really wanna do a lemanters army but all my marines are red and cba to repaint them 

I love the fluff behind these poor guys so much 

i can't wait to see your plog progress, i already love the finish you have got and the checkers you have done


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work on the yellows and the checks. However the OSL looks a little strong and opaque. Try thinning down your paint even more, past the consistency of skim milk, so that you are really just painting on colored water, then do a couple of layers working back towards the light source. This will give it a more gradiated effect and not such a harsh line on the edge of the reflected light. Other than that good work and I look forward to watching your project progress.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Fantastic painting and I really like the poses you've put togther too. 

+rep

Rev


----------

